# Blue tang



## ibungu (Jan 14, 2016)

Is anything wrong with my blue tang? Looks like there is a bump on the top of his head. Pls help


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Pics are blurry so can't really tell. If its swimming normally, eating and otherwise behaving like nothing is wrong then I wouldn't stress out too much about it. Keep an eye on the fish for signs of problems.

Anthony


----------



## ibungu (Jan 14, 2016)

Everything looks fine at this moment. Will try to get a clear pic later today. Hope he is truly fine


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Look closely every day for any white colouring that could be the start of fungus. That being said, tangs are very hardy and yours may get better on its own.

AquaAddict


----------



## ibungu (Jan 14, 2016)

Here is the best I can take for my blue tang. Any idea?


----------



## ibungu (Jan 14, 2016)

looks there is a hole on that area ... but no discoloration on the body or head ..... any idea what to do? will FW bath help?


----------

